# extremly tired during pct



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

well im only day 3 into pct and im constantly tired, even despite having near 9 hour sleep last night, its making work a real tow as im a bricklayer, i was just wondering if any other people have had this problem during pct, and weather its to do with the clomid and nolva or just from low testosterone? also when will i start feeling more 'normal' again and is there anything anyone takes to sort of perk themselves up to feel less tired? thanks in advance


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Who would have thought fvcking with your hormones would have negative side effects?!


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

cheers for help


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Its completely normal bud its your system trying to normalize again.

Have a few cups of coffee per day stay away from hard stims like eph as they increase muscle breakdown.


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Its completely normal bud its your system trying to normalize again.
> 
> Have a few cups of coffee per day stay away from hard stims like eph as they increase muscle breakdown.


 ok mate cheers, do u know when the tiredness will stop/easen up, couple of days? a week? end of pct? or longer, its just a real tow especially at work and my appitite is sh!t


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Varies per individual, but can take up to several weeks.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

tim19 said:


> ok mate cheers, do u know when the tiredness will stop/easen up, couple of days? a week? end of pct? or longer, its just a real tow especially at work and my appitite is sh!t


 Really depends on how long it takes you to recover.

Chances are you wont feel 100% for another 3-4 months but it shouldn't be as bad as right now.....give a it a few weeks.


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Really depends on how long it takes you to recover.
> 
> Chances are you wont feel 100% for another 3-4 months but it shouldn't be as bad as right now.....give a it a few weeks.


 ok yeah, i also forgot to mention i used hcg throughout and was only on 500mg test cyp a week with 5 wk dbol, kickstart so nothing too heavy


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

tim19 said:


> ok yeah, i also forgot to mention i used hcg throughout and was only on 500mg test cyp a week with 5 wk dbol, kickstart so nothing too heavy


 Some guys can recover quickly after being shut down for years and other guys are fvcked up for a very long time from a simple 4 week oral cycle.

Only time will tell mate.

Keep your nutrition very tight and healthy this will go a long way to making you feel better.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

2 days on 2 days off low dose clen is your freind as it has anti catabolic properties. Not something I dreamt up btw, was legitimate advice from a pro. It has taken me 5.5 weeks of clomid to feel "normal", although apatrt fromm no sex drive/agression, been totally fine in myself.Last pct made me borderline suicidal. It takes time. I'm also 5 days into D-Aspartic Acid and something has finally clicked back in. Ow and lowish dose proviron may give you a little lift at the start of pct.


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

BillC said:


> 2 days on 2 days off low dose clen is your freind as it has anti catabolic properties. Not something I dreamt up btw, was legitimate advice from a pro. It has taken me 5.5 weeks of clomid to feel "normal", although apatrt fromm no sex drive/agression, been totally fine in myself.Last pct made me borderline suicidal. It takes time. I'm also 5 days into D-Aspartic Acid and something has finally clicked back in. Ow and lowish dose proviron may give you a little lift at the start of pct.


 borderline suicidal? realy that bad? what did u run>?


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

tim19 said:


> borderline suicidal? realy that bad? what did u run>?


 ~Probrably slight exageration but was crying at kids movies, left the wife and kids for a night a week before Xmas, head was fooked. It was Clomid as I went ok when I dropped it. Had to perservere this time as I stayed on a bit too long and have struggled to get restarted down below ifyou know what I mean :lol:


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

BillC said:


> ~Probrably slight exageration but was crying at kids movies, left the wife and kids for a night a week before Xmas, head was fooked. It was Clomid as I went ok when I dropped it. Had to perservere this time as I stayed on a bit too long and have struggled to get restarted down below ifyou know what I mean :lol:


 yes bill i know what u mean haha, i hope i dont turn all soppy and start crying, lol, main problem with me for now anyway is just so fvckin tired all the time and just about no appitite:cool2: recon ill be alright after i finish the pct in another 25 days lol


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

Tim, how much clomid are you running at the moment?


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

stew121 said:


> Tim, how much clomid are you running at the moment?


 yo stew, im just on 50mg clomid and 20mg nolva a day, also using adex 1mg e3d


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Just a thought but I found this article for yer,

*Tiredness and lethargy* Some people can have increased tiredness, especially at the start of treatment. It is important to get plenty of rest. If you are very sleepy you should take extra care when driving or operating machinery.

This is for Adex by the way! :tongue:


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

watch marley and me, by yourself on PCT. Only a real man won't cry :lol:


----------

